# This is just INSANE talent



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

There are many other clips on there but wow.... is all I have to say


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

That is just cute. is the drumset custom made to be miniature or lowered? lol

I personally am floored by all the kids that can play all my favorite pieces that not even I can play through.

For example, one of my favorite pieces by Chopin:


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

i play drums, and this kid is awesome!!


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Pretty sure I was still shitting my diaper at his age and not playing drums.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I was pulling stuff out of drawers and biting people...


----------

